

Kraft Foods abandons “one computer fits all” policy - rbanffy
http://www.techeye.net/business/kraft-foods-abandons-one-computer-fits-all-policy

======
rpledge
Now this was an interesting article until I read this line:

 _"Of course Apple users will probably not notice the subsidy as they will end
up spending most of their salary on the machines"_

Whatever happened to unbiased writing? While there is a kernel of truth here,
what does this have to do with the article?

------
bediger
About time someone (now that corporations are even more "people") takes this
point of view, and acts on it.

Should simplify security issues, too: just cut off DHCP for any computer that
gets detected spraying spam or ARP spoofing or whatever. That sort of thing is
probably already in place.

------
hga
Sounds more like a "one computer OS fits all" policy.

~~~
rbanffy
Hmmm...

I wonder what would happen if someone brought an Intertec Superbrain to work.

~~~
hga
Heh.

They'd hand them a twisted pair Ethernet cable (attached to a jack in the
wall) and say "Have fun! Get back to us when you're on our intranet."

~~~
rbanffy
I would simply connect an OpenWRT router to my serial-to-usb thingie, run a
terminal emulator on the Superbrain and Links on the router and call them.

"Guys... Is the Flash menu really required? Because, apart from that, the
intranet looks just fine here"

